# Woodduck's post # 25 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > "When people (including people in various sciences that study music as a phenomenon) say that tonality seems to be a "universal" phenomenon, they mean simply that certain kinds of musical systems - systems in which the notes of a certain scale or set are organized so as to relate in specific ways around specific tones felt as points of gravitation and resolution within the system - have arisen in the majority of mankind's musics around the world."
> ...


----------

